# Resturants in El Gouna?



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,
Looking for some advice. We are in El Gouna for a week and looking for somewhere to go for dinner either downtown or in a hotel. Do anyone have any suggestions based on your experiences?
TIA
Chill


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

You are absolutely spoilt for choice with restaurants in El Gouna. The most popular restaurants are owned by Omar Sharif's son Tarek. They are Le Deauville, La Scalla and Thomas Pizza all in Abu Tig Marina. He also owns Oriental Grill in Downtown. Other popular choices are Chez Chantel, Pier 88, Saigon in the marina. Fish Market, White Elephant Thai, Greek, Upstairs and Abu El Sid in Downtown. Restaurants are expensive. All the hotels have restaurants too and where the buffets in the top 5* hotels are superb and good value, the drinks are very expensive.

My favourite is the Saigon Vietnemese but it is expensive so I go to Mini Saigon the takeaway. If you want to get away from the main areas there is a Nubian House Restaurant on the edge of El Gouna near the Fish Farm which does a buffet and entertainment on a Thursday night.

There are also many, many other restaurants not mentioned!


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Gounie, appreciate your help here.


----------

